# Getting Hired?



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to know all the companies that will hire a new CPC-A without coding experience? Or at least companies that hire for a different entry level position where you can work up to being a coder with their company. I am very discouraged about all the job openings that require experience. I know that experience is important but how does one "get in the door?"


----------



## bonessasan (Apr 30, 2011)

Up until this past week I was having the exact same issue as you are. I was able to find my job through going to my local chapter meetings and letting people know that I was looking for a job and that I didn't have any real on-the-job coding experience. One of the members found out her office had an opening and she remembered I was looking so she called me.

Until you have experience it seems like the only way to get a job is through networking. I've also been told that if you check out larger organizations who hire coders, they're more likely to take the risk of hiring someone without experience and training them. Or you could always try Project Xtern, but those are generally unpaid positions. I hope this is helpful, though it's probably nothing you haven't heard before. Good luck!


----------

